# Texas Lady Anglers June 27th Meet & Greet



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

_*Ladies - you are invited to join us on June 27th, 2-4 p.m. Come meet with other ladies like you that love to fish.* _​
*Sundance Grille II at*
*Waterford Harbor Marina*
*800 Mariners Drive, Kemah 77565*​
*We'll have diplays and open discussion on various fishing related topics.*​
*Learn to tie new knots and make your own leaders. *​
*See what equipment is needed for wade or kayak fishing.*​
*Check out what is the latest in stay-cool and sun block technology clothing for ladies.*​
*We'll help get the new angler started & still provide an enjoyable afternoon for our more experienced guests.*​
*Door Prizes & light refreshement provided.*​
_*Texas Lady Anglers is an organization dedicated to enhancing the fishing experience for all women anglers, whether you are a beginner who has never cast before or you have saltwater in your blood. See more about us at texasladyanglers.com or find us on Facebook.*_


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

We have an online Tournament twice a year and we will be having a Tournament this Fall in the Galveston area.
2-3 Group Trips a year - This year Bastrop, Oak Island Lodge and Lake Calcasieu


----------



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

There are a couple of slips available at the head of pier 14 for Sundance Grille guests. You are welcome to dock there for this event if you come by boat.


----------

